# tmc grobeam co2 tnc+ with extra bba



## malawistu (22 Feb 2012)

Hello iv been keeping fish for the last 12 year but have only recently started with planted tank previously i kept rift cichlid my first attempt was a 3ft tank based around the amazon basing  witch had co2 and was dosed with jbl ferts but i had a big problems with algae after time that i did not have enough knowledge to sort this out and it took over but got a good year out of it this was how it looked 


 





After i had shut the tank down i decided to try a marine tank but because of work issues and money this was kicked in to touch but i still had a need for a tank so i got out one of my old 2ft tanks used the lights of the 3ft 2xt8's gro glow a fluval 205 play sand lots of wood and plants from a shrimp nano id just shut down too. The idea was to create a low tek planted tank that looked good and once i had managed to do this and have no issues and healthy plants i would up a gear to co2 more light and ferts this is how it looked 

 

After 6 month i decided the time had come to have a go at upgrading so i asked about if anyone had a TMC 1000hd gro beam as a new one was too much lucky for me i found a 3mth old unit and controller for £80 invested in some tnc complete jbl aquabasis and a hydor power head 900lph got my old co2 system out and raided my bits and bobs to make a 2ft spraybar for the fluval emptied the tank put every thing in a large vat and started a little rescape this is not the worlds most impressive tank but its my try also only i phone pics better ones to come as the tank grows


----------



## foxfish (22 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

looks like you are in a good position there, you should be able to grow any plant with your set up


----------



## malawistu (23 Feb 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

Thank you Im hopping I can start to put some more harder to grow plants soon 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## minnnt (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

Looking good Stu.  The plants have really taken hold! 

Well done.


----------



## malawistu (24 Feb 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

Thanks iv just trimmed the valis today hoping it will be ok iv just cut top 3-4 inch and also iv got some really good new growth on the java  


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## minnnt (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

Cut the tops off?   

You should remove the longest leaves from the bottom of the plant and allow the others to grow tall and then repeat.


----------



## malawistu (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20183&p=205031#p205031 this is where i got it from


----------



## minnnt (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

Ahh right. Its not the way I do it as it looks unatural and usually makes the leaves go a little yellow and bruised around the cut. Just my experience though mate and that's why I just pull any off that get too long.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*



			
				malawistu said:
			
		

> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20183&p=205031#p205031" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; this is where i got it from



From conversations I have had with some of the guys on here who have been aquascaping for ages, cutting the tops off is not the best way to do it.  You damage the leaf and this can cause the remainder of it to deteriorate and die off.  Definitely would advise going with cutting the longest ones off at the stem.  This will encourage new growth too


----------



## awtong (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> malawistu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope you can trim the leaves in my experience with the large americana gigantea, if you are careful and use sharp scissors.  The occasional leaf doesn't like it but generally they keep growing.

Andy


----------



## Ady34 (26 Feb 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*



			
				minnnt said:
			
		

> Ahh right. Its not the way I do it as it looks unatural and usually makes the leaves go a little yellow and bruised around the cut. Just my experience though mate and that's why I just pull any off that get too long.





			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> From conversations I have had with some of the guys on here who have been aquascaping for ages, cutting the tops off is not the best way to do it. You damage the leaf and this can cause the remainder of it to deteriorate and die off. Definitely would advise going with cutting the longest ones off at the stem. This will encourage new growth too



I say try both and see.
personally i never had issue cutting the tops at whatever level. I normally just trimmed to water level for aesthetics. Admittedly it can look unnatural, so if that is an issue removing from the base would suit better. Vallis is a beast when it gets going so simply removing the longest ones for me meant taking it all out!  
Surely though topping is what we do to all our plants?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## malawistu (26 Feb 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

I'm going to try both cut tops on one side and on the other end of tank take out at bottom and what dose better 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (2 Mar 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

Well all seems to be going well fish are looking good co2 is needing a bit of messing about with now and again but plants seem to be doing well got some nice new growth on most plants also just added a small red sword and a cryipt that is also doing well so far 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

quick couple of photos only taken on my iPhone so not to brilliant also got a jbl drop checker











Nice fat ott


----------



## malawistu (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*


----------



## awtong (6 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

You have some very nice plump looking pencil fish there   

Andy


----------



## malawistu (6 Mar 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> You have some very nice plump looking pencil fish there
> 
> Andy


thank you they are brilliant little fish always wanted some but never came across any till my new mha got some in also when the males start dancing around each outer there so entertaining 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (6 Mar 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

Also they eat like pigs lol


----------



## awtong (7 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

I had a shoal of about 15 for quite a while.  Lovely little fish.  I also had some of the coral red and 3 line pencils in with them.  Looked really nice together and got on really well too.

Andy


----------



## malawistu (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

id love some coral reds or 3 line but cant find them around my area i was lucky to find these


----------



## awtong (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

Yeh come to think of it I haven't seen either for a while.  The last time I saw 3 lines they were mixed in with a tank of Beckford pencilfish.  The coral reds when I saw them last were very expensive something like £6-7 each!!

Andy


----------



## malawistu (8 Mar 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

I wouldn't mined paying a higher price for them as long as they where good fish because there such a nice looking fish 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## awtong (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

True enough it is worth paying for quality livestock or something a bit different or special.

Andy


----------



## malawistu (8 Mar 2012)

*70l 2tf learning curve*

I once paid £25 for a wild synodontis multipungtata 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

Love your chubby oto. I've got a few _Parotocinclus jumbo_ in with mine and they certainly rule the roost, great at keeping the wood clean.

Really looking forward to seeing how your tank progresses.


----------



## malawistu (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*



			
				Greg's Pea said:
			
		

> Love your chubby oto. I've got a few _Parotocinclus jumbo_ in with mine and they certainly rule the roost, great at keeping the wood clean.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing how your tank progresses.



iv only once seen these in the shops they don't seem to get them in very often my clown plec is really good at keeping the wood clean but its digging at the moment witch is not good


----------



## malawistu (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

well a bit of an update the tank is still running fine my anubias nana has 2 new leaves cut alot of old growth out of my java fern and its now sprouting out new growth all over the little red  amazon sword seam to be just sat there not doing much but there is no die back but the plant that i am really happy with is my crypt its almost twice the size it was when i got it

*WHEN IT WAS FIRST PLANTED*





*AND NOW*


----------



## malawistu (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf learning curve*

well iv had a little move around in the tank and i think the valis is not nana this is 3ft long lol


 also just as i was starting found this little lady as my water is fresh tho don't think ill be having any baby's   


this is where we are at now just need to decide what to put on the rhs next to the wood


----------



## malawistu (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

added a Echinodorus rosea at the far right next to the wood and some Echinodorus magdalenensis in the front middle


----------



## malawistu (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

dose anyone have any input :?:


----------



## malawistu (2 Apr 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

well i started with a short hair algae over most of the plants but really bad on the crypts and valis so asked about on here and was told to try dropping my light and doing a larger water change also introducing more otts witch i was going to do as i only had the one but always keep mine in groups of 5 upwards  so i dropped my light from 70% to 50% did an extra 10% water change also got 4 more otts almost 48 hours latter and the is a massive improvement


----------



## malawistu (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: NEW PICS 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

New pic with a new plant layout larger water changes pluse iv moved my co2 and power head around









*ALSO A BIT OF A POO FTS*


----------



## malawistu (26 Apr 2012)

*70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

After a lot of messing about with light and co2 and ferts to stop my bba problem I thought that I had got the upper hand but it seems not as I is making a bloody good comeback and I'm now lost as what to do my light is now at 40% ferts at 0.5 ml per day but I just can't shift it 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## pariahrob (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

Sorry I can't help with the BBA but new layout looks great. Plant life is looking nice and green too.

My only thought re the BBA is too add some esycarbo. The anti algae part might help but watch the dosing so your fauna stays happy.

Rob


----------



## malawistu (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 70l 2tf co2 tmc LEDs TNC complete +*

Thank you i have some new photos too not that grate but hey


----------



## malawistu (28 May 2012)

well the time hac come to shut this tank down an sell all of if off so here is the final fts that i have


----------



## creg (28 May 2012)

how come you decided to shut it down? was a lovely looking tank


----------



## malawistu (28 May 2012)

Going over to marines and trying my hand at that 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## creg (28 May 2012)

fair play mate if i could afford it id have a go too, good luck.


----------



## malawistu (28 May 2012)

well im not flush with money my self but im selling all my kit fish plants tanks filters lights and so on also swapping some things for marine use such as co2 for x4 ot t5 lighting


----------



## malawistu (2 Feb 2013)

miss this tank


----------



## Tomfish (21 Oct 2013)

Cheers stu, keep me posted


----------



## malawistu (21 Oct 2013)

Tomfish said:


> Cheers stu, keep me posted


?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomfish (21 Oct 2013)

Oh dear my brain really isn't working today. This was meant for my wanted koralia post, forgot that I had got sidetracked by your journal link Nice tank by the way!


----------



## malawistu (22 Oct 2013)

Ye seen it thanks wish I still had this tank running now an stuck with it now its sat in outhouse with a broken base 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

How did the change to marine go? I did it for a while then got sick of it and binned it all off (sold it all)...


----------



## malawistu (31 Oct 2013)

Went ok till I sold it all and then had a mare of a time with a woman I sold tank to it got smashed in transit so I put a claim in to courier but she put a claim in for 60 witch was tank plus loads of other stuff never sent me my stuff back and she got full refund even tho tank was only 40 but hay ill never do it again 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

That's funny I had loads of issues with the guy that bought my marine tank too!!

It was fine at mine, fine when he watched me fill it and empty it then suddenly once he got it home it had sprung a leak... great fun that was... telling him that I don't offer refunds etc etc PITA!


----------

